# New Modelling Tools release tomorrow!



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

So I got to see the new modelling tools, files and liquid GS today at my local GW and it all looks alright. I can confirm that despite there is nothing in the advance orders or new releases on the GW site that they will be released tomorrow.

 There is a package that has a flash cleaning - rounded edged tool and a stiff bristle brush. The package looks alright I mean I suspect its going to be around 30$ for the pack

k: The Liquid GS comes in a standard GW painting pot. I am a little sceptical about it but will certainly be by tomorrow to pick it up and test it out.

 The Files are small and don't have handles they are great for small spaces but you can get things similar/better/cheaper at any Home Depot, Rona, etc.

I did not see any other thread in regards to these tools but if there is another else where please move this or delete it.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm personally curious about the liquid greenstuff, is it green? Is it the same thing as low viscosity superglue? I haven't bought GW glues or paints in years but this product has me curious. Might have to do some tests. Perhaps it could be used as a casting material for InstantMold?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I'm personally curious about the liquid greenstuff, is it green? Is it the same thing as low viscosity superglue? I haven't bought GW glues or paints in years but this product has me curious. Might have to do some tests. Perhaps it could be used as a casting material for InstantMold?


I can't say for sure wether or not is low viscosity superglue. But the liquid is in fact green. It looks like paint in my opinion.... I will certainly be testing it as well.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Miliput + water + mix the hell out of it = best of the filler for models, probably much cheaper too. But I would also like to see what the new stuff offers in modeling.


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

The liquid GS seems to be a powdered epoxy (like regular cured green stuff ground up) in a paint emulsion. It's about as thick as wood glue. It doesn't have a distinct taste/flavor, just bland like regular GS. It seems like it could be used to paint on/create slightly raised detail, make little dots for rivets, or fill in really small gaps and cracks. It's slightly powdery if it dries. Basically, the same thing I use wood glue mixed with plaster of Paris to do. Seems like an alright product, but I don't really see myself using very much of it if it costs more then paint does.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool beans. I must try it out too, as I have a nasty gap where the top plate meets the engine housing on my Hellhammer. Plus I too am interested to see how it would work as a sculpting medium.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

It might be like Vallejo 400 plastic putty - a kinda chalky dry finish to it. It's good for covering those tiny airbubbles in resin or finecast or cracks from injection moulding like in MG products.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Miliput + water + mix the hell out of it = best of the filler for models, probably much cheaper too. But I would also like to see what the new stuff offers in modeling.


yup , i have been doing this for 20 years, milliput is the dogs nuts when it comes to filling, i have a pack of green stuff from when it was first put in to the shops, i used it once and put it away and went back to milliput, the fact its water soluble makes it far more versatile, but if it can do the raised rivet thing well enough i can see it selling very well. cant help thinking that releasing the fine cast tools with the first wave of fine cast might have been a good idea and may have stopped some of the anger about the first wave issue.

On a side note i got a sizeable order of fine cast yesterday and every model was perfect...also got an order from forgeworld and some of those kits have moved to spin casting and using finecast resin, though i think some experimentation is going on because the GW fine cast order models were more stiff than the first batches i got so i think the mix has been improved .


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Got my WD today. They show the new tools 3 times in the WD on full page spreads, they also have a guide on how to use the new tools. Gotta love the guide on how to use the brush to brush a model...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm not surprised about this... Pretty much it all seems like stuff for dealing with finecast and its flaws.

The liquid GS does sound interesting, but as said, theres probably cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> I'm not surprised about this... Pretty much it all seems like stuff for dealing with finecast and its flaws.
> 
> The liquid GS does sound interesting, but as said, theres probably cheaper alternatives.


It's GW. Or course there are cheaper alternatives. I think I saw a couple GW emory boards at my FLGS last night along with the brush/line remover. What are we supposed to use those for?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Zer0 said:


> It's GW. Or course there are cheaper alternatives. I think I saw a couple GW emory boards at my FLGS last night along with the brush/line remover. What are we supposed to use those for?


I was just about to comment on Griz's comment as well. 9 times out of 10 there is a cheaper alternative. But sometimes its a convenience thing... Sometimes hunting for the cheaper alternative depending on where you live is the problem.


P.S. I may have made a mistake I thought yesterday was Friday so when I said the stuff is release tomorrow I was meaning Saturday lol .

My Bad
Chaosftw


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Most of the stuff would be common with the milliput being the odd deal out, and as a modeler you should already have this stuff. I need to find some pictures of these tools exactly. I keep picturing the mold line remover like a patoto peeler lol.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Like some of the others said, it's a convenience thing really. And for me, it's more of a "I've never seen those things" sort of thing too. Despite collecting for nearly 17 years, I've never been to an independent model shop that sells that sort of stuff. we used to have two in Nottingham but they closed when I was about 15 so I'm pretty sheltered.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> On a side note i got a sizeable order of fine cast yesterday and every model was perfect...


I was talking to the manager of my FLGS, and he was saying he was in constant contact with GW regarding the finecast models because of the massive amounts of returns he was getting. They have given him reassurances that all models produced since the initial wave have undergone a far more rigorous quality control, with each model being hand checked before packing. Seemingly they were shocked themselves by the amount of bad castings that got through at the start.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I was talking to the manager of my FLGS, and he was saying he was in constant contact with GW regarding the finecast models because of the massive amounts of returns he was getting. They have given him reassurances that all models produced since the initial wave have undergone a far more rigorous quality control, with each model being hand checked before packing. Seemingly they were shocked themselves by the amount of bad castings that got through at the start.


It's a shame that no one seems to be bothering to check the chaplain with jump pack mini, 3 of them now, all with the same problem. Rigorous checking, who by? 

Stevie Wonder?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I will be picking up the brush/cleaning tool thing, but thats probably it. 

Finecast has improved a lot since the first wave. They really shouldnt of rushed so many models out at once.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The tools are all up here at GW:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat470003a&rootCatGameStyle=

Citadel Emery Boards
Citadel Emery Boards have a very fine grain, so they're perfect for cleaning up plastic and resin miniatures without damaging the exquisite detail. They're especially useful when you need to create a clean, strong bond between two components.

Citadel Clean-up Kit
Before you assemble and paint your miniatures it's important to clean off any mould lines and flash (excess resin from the casting process). The Flash Brush will help you remove excess resin from the miniature without damaging the fine detail. The Mouldline Scraping Tool is similarly useful and allows you to clean the mouldlines off your miniatures safely and easily

Citadel Liquid Green Stuff
Liquid Green Stuff is the ideal tool for filling in small gaps on a miniature. Because it is water soluble you can use a normal Citadel Paint Brush to apply it (just make sure you wash the brush afterwards). The Liquid Green Stuff will then set in place, filling the gap neatly and efficiently.

The liquid green stuff looks pretty useful, as does the scraping tool, but the brush is basically a hard tooth brush and the emery boards will be no more useful than files in the GW format, at least in my opinion. Not too badly priced either.

EDIT: also just saw this on the GW website:
View attachment 15926


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The tools all look quite nice. I'll pick some up soon I think. Nice to see a 'quick guide' of sorts in WD for them too.

Just to jump in with this FineCast, I have had six models (3 on first day of the FineCast release) and not had a single problem with any of them.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

slightly of topic but.....

have any of you noticed that they have stopped putting the prices on suggested/have you got? section of the webpage?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm... The Flash brush and mould line cleaner seem pointlessly overpriced... a stiff toothbrush and the blunt edge of a craft knife seem like they'd do teh same job for much cheaper... the emery boards... Probably can buy them from a chemist for cheaper. 

Now the liquid green stuff... That i'd have to take a look at more closely to see how useful it is.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I just dont understand how the brush is supposed to help remove excess flash and such? Does it have really stuff bristles or something?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Is flash really that much of a problem though that it deserves a specialised tool for removing it? I've never experienced any problems that I've needed more then my craft knife to remove it in less then 30 seconds.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

This stuff is clearly directed towards the naive little children who don't realise that there is anything modelling related apart from Citadel's line of tools, and it is geared towards the novice. most flash falls off with a rub of the blunt edge of a knife and mould lines can be dealt with in about 30 seconds with any craft knife. The emery boards may be useful for sanding off any impurities in the finish of the paintjob, but that is about it. Liquid green stuff looks useful though, but watered down milliput will do the same job.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think the tools are aimed at younger modellers that would not be able to purchase or safely use kraft knives or files but would still need to sort out mold lines etc.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

On the plus side the prices are decent...

I render the Emery Boards useless but the Cleanup Kit and the Liquid GS's prices make them tempting. After my football match I am going to head down and pick them both up. I need to try and see if there is any difference to the methods I already use that render these new products useful. Has anybody picked them up and tested them yet? If so how are you finding them?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I will be getting the whole set. If for no other reason than to complete my Citadel Modelling set.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I can't get to town till during the week, and given my local stores a one man, its closed monday and tuesday... so I'll have to wait till wednesday to check them out.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Only thing i think i'll find the most useful is the Liquid Green Stuff defo come in handy and maybe for moulding stuff.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Liquid Green Stuff really is what it says on the tin, er, pot. Handy stuff, much easier for filling in small gaps (for example, on one of the Arcane Fulgrims i assembled today) than rolling out green stuff and all that.The mould line scraper is nice to, the design really helps get at those irritating bits that a knife just cant get to.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I got some liquid greenstuff yesterday and have just been splodging it on some of my Space Wolves conversions. Watered down, it's really good at getting into those gaps. SWEET!


----------

